# WC3 Cant host bnet games



## roberto.p (Aug 8, 2004)

Hi, 
my computer is an Xp and i havent ever had anything wrong with warcraft before untill now. The problem is when I host a game no one can join eg. i've made a game once when my friend was online he tried to join and it said there is an error. Can you help plz, I can join all games but cannot host them.


----------



## ColdArmor (Aug 8, 2004)

What router are you using?


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Yea,
That happend to my friend on his linksys router. You have to forward your ports (but if u do not do correctly ur internet may get screwed up).


----------



## roberto.p (Aug 8, 2004)

cheese said:


> Yea,
> That happend to my friend on his linksys router. You have to forward your ports (but if u do not do correctly ur internet may get screwed up).


How do I open my ports - what is a port - your website does not work.


----------



## roberto.p (Aug 8, 2004)

ColdArmor said:


> What router are you using?


What is a router and how do I find this out?


----------



## roberto.p (Aug 8, 2004)

What is a router? How do I open my ports? - what are my ports? - How do I open them without breaking my internet? Please help.


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

lol, im redoing it & i intetionally pointed it to a wrong page. A router looks like this..









look on it, look for a brand on it and on back for model number.


----------



## roberto.p (Aug 8, 2004)

Oh, thats a router... I dont have one of those, actully i've nerver seen 1 before in my life. No one i know has one of those. Is it Ameriacan or something cus that might explain why i dont have 1 cus im british (uk) : (
plxs help.


----------



## colman77 (Jun 19, 2002)

Do you have dial-up or broadband (DSL, or something like that)?


----------



## roberto.p (Aug 8, 2004)

Hi, 
Yea I do have broadband, I'm with NTL Broadband - hope this helps solve my problem.-roberto.p


----------



## Ratium (Aug 11, 2004)

Do you have an external modem? anything with about 4 or 5 lights. If you turn this off and check your internet it shouldnt be working. Anyway look at the name on the external modem and you can try www."name".com or just go to google and look it up there, but go to their tech support page and send them an e-mail about it. They sent me a step by step way to fix this (even directions on where to find my "start" button on my desktop).


----------



## colman77 (Jun 19, 2002)

Just for your information
The purpose of a router is to distribute an internet connection to multiple computers. They work real well.. until you try to play games. Then, the router doesn't know which computer to send the game information to. Port forwarding means telling the router where to send the game information.
Similar to routers are hubs and switches, but that's another story.

So you've got the broadband modem connected directly to your computer? If so, I don't see why you shouldn't be able to host Bnet games. I hate to say this, but call NTL; maybe they'll have some idea.


----------



## bkatz540 (Oct 23, 2003)

Hi all, exact same problem here. However, I have a Netgear Router. So, which ports do i need to open and how?  

-bkatz540


----------



## Para11ax (Apr 24, 2004)

Check Blizzard's article on this issue:
http://www.blizzard.com/support/?id=mwr0655p

NOTE: Warcraft uses port 6112, so go to the routers providers web site and figure out how to foreward ports and foreward 6112.

ANOTHER NOTE: To foreward ports on a netgear router go to IE and type http://192.168.0.1/start.htm this is the control panel go to port forewarding and add 6112. (Note you have to substitute 192.168.0.1 for your routers IP address, but this is default)


----------



## colman77 (Jun 19, 2002)

What make/model router do you have? it'll be something like MR814

also, just type 192.168.0.1 not the /start.htm

The default username and password varies... on mine it's admin and password, on others it's blank and admin, and there's others too. You can find yours in the documentation that came with your router, or possibly on the netgear site.


----------



## Kristijan (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi,i have broadband connection and i can join all games on bnet but i cannont host them.I have MOTOROLA SB5101 SURFboard Cable Modem.I turned off all firewolls and mu ip routing is disabled.I thing that my problem is portforwards but i dont know how to forward ports.Please tell me step by step how to forward ports.


----------



## Kristijan (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi,i have broadband connection and i can join all games on bnet but i cannont host them.I have MOTOROLA SB5101 SURFboard Cable Modem.I turned off all firewolls and mu ip routing is disabled.I thing that my problem is portforwards but i dont know how to forward ports.Please tell me step by step how to forward ports.


----------



## wiley8425 (Nov 11, 2007)

Kristijan said:


> Hi,i have broadband connection and i can join all games on bnet but i cannont host them.I have MOTOROLA SB5101 SURFboard Cable Modem.I turned off all firewolls and mu ip routing is disabled.I thing that my problem is portforwards but i dont know how to forward ports.Please tell me step by step how to forward ports.


http://www.portforward.com


----------



## Kristijan (Aug 2, 2008)

Someone?????? HELP !


----------



## wiley8425 (Nov 11, 2007)

Kristijan said:


> Someone?????? HELP !


You can't forward ports on a modem. (It doesn't have ports.) Do you have a router hooked up to it? You would need to forward ports on the *router*.


----------



## Kristijan (Aug 2, 2008)

Yes I have router hooked up.Well how to forward ports on router?Thank you for helping me!


----------



## wiley8425 (Nov 11, 2007)

Kristijan said:


> Yes I have router hooked up.Well how to forward ports on router?Thank you for helping me!


What router do you have? The steps are different depending on the router.


----------

